# Pregnant water dragons...



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the tell tale signs that a water dragon is pregnant?

I know to look out for diggin behaviour but I was hoping for more information about the early stages. Are there any changes in diet? Are they likely to go off some types of food?

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## herpboy (Jan 19, 2009)

if you feel round the lower part ot the belld gently towards the vent you can often feel the eggs ?: victory:


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks to the male she is a but skittish though but I will try.

Im concerned because she has gone off locusts completely and will only eat waxworms or mealworms :s


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mine did that!! since going gravid she completley went off locusts.

Never touched them since. weird eh? 

she will look pretty plump and you should be able to feel the eggs, she will probably be more scratchy and want picking up more (mine did - noserubbing git...had to put fabric over the viv to stop her)

as soon as she starts digging she will lay within about a week or two : victory:


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah that is weird!

I will have to see if she will let me feel. She's not a fan of being handled, largely due to the male constantly pestering her! Thats what makes me think she's up the duff...he's always trying to get on her.

I'm just putting 2 and 2 together but could be wrong.

How long from going off food did yours start digging??


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

well she would still eat just not locusts..

and she started digging about a week later i think..


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah ok. Mine still eats but only waxworms or mealworms. I just tried feeling her belly and couldnt clearly feel any eggs. I guess that depends how far gone she is. Im just worried that she may have gone off foo for another reason.

The male eats like a pig, all the temps, humidity are right, she has plenty of hiding places, looks healthy...just dont know what else it could be??


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

sounds gravid to me hun.

the only other reason she may be off her food is stress - you said the male pesters her a lot, to be honest i would recommend seperating them. see if this has an effect on her eating : victory:


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

i dont really have the space or resources to seperate them, hun, otherwise I would.

He does pester her a lot but I thought maybe if it was stress that she would be off food completely?

I guess I'll see in a week or two huh? x


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

thats the worry when having just a single male and female... if he is still mating with her now you have two choices

1. seperate them

2. IF you have the room in your viv, get another female to share his affections...


otherwise its really not fair on your girlie. She may just be gravid, but he does sound like a pest! 

evil horny boys :bash:


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

lol!

I may have to get another female. He doesnt seem to be too bad now, she does get some pieace and quiet.

I'll just have to keep an eye out.

Thanks for your help

x


----------

